# `15  IBC,  Existing Buildings



## north star (Mar 2, 2018)

*& >*

Greetings all !

The 2012 IBC has a Section  [  RE: 1103.2.2  ] for Accessibility requirements
for Existing bldgs........I cannot locate this Section in the `15 IBC......Is there
an applicable Section in the `15 IBC for Existing bldgs. ?

Thanks !

*< &*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2018)

*& >*

Thank you Francis !   

I am looking for Links \ Code Sections from the `15 IBC and \ or the `15 IEBC
that addresses Accessibility in an existing building that is being renovated.
The RDP has not provided anything that addresses the exterior Accessibility
conditions.

Should I be requiring the assessment of the exterior Accessibility conditions
on an interior renovation ?

If possible, please provide info, Code Sections or other.

Thanks !

*< &*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Francis, I hope you don't due your plan reviews looking at this size font? This is hard to see!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 2, 2018)

I will reference the Prescriptive Method in Section 410 when the designer does not choose one of the four methods; very much similar to the previous IBC Chapter 34 with the 20% cost to improve an accessible route.
https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IEBC2015/chapter-4-prescriptive-compliance-method


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 2, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Francis, I hope you don't due your plan reviews looking at this size font? This is hard to see!


I have on occasions.
When I'm login it's full sized and legible.


----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2018)

*& >*

Again, ..."Much Thanks" Francis !.......That Section 410 is the one
I was looking for.

I have sent a Comment requesting a status of the exterior Accessibility
conditions.

*< &*


----------



## steveray (Mar 5, 2018)

Northstar (or anyone else) if you PM me, I have something of a worksheet for 20% upgrades that I can send you. 2012 based, but you could update the code sections and run it. I give it to most of the designers that come through...


----------

